# ISPConfig und PHP



## ryje (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal ein kleines problem. Und zwar hab ich mir auf einem Rechner bei uns in der Firma zu testzwecken die Ubuntuserver 8.04 draufgemacht und zusätzlich ISPConfig installiert.

Der Server läuft ansicht astrein und zeigt auch bis hier keine mucken. Jetzt aber wenn ich über ISP einen User/Site anlege diesem auch PHP erlaube, kann der Server die Datei nicht ordentlich anzeigen. Ich gehe davon aus das ich irgendwo etwas vergessen habe oder sonst was nur finde ich den felhler leider alleine nicht.

Hab dieses Tutorial verwendet http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-ubuntu-hardy-heron-ubuntu-804-lts-server/1/

Habe auch alles Schritt für Schritt gemacht und wie gesagt es läuft auch alles wie es soll.

Ich wäre äußerst dankbar, wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte das Problem zu lösen.

Liebe Grüße

Matthias

Edit: Ich muss dazu sagen, das egal wo eine PHP datei liegt sie nicht geht. selbst im /var/www ordner geht eine einfache info.php datei nicht


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2010)

Erstmal vorab, in /var/www kann die Datei auch nicht funktionieren, da ist garkein PHP aktiv und da dürfen auch keinerlei PHP Dateien sein.

Du musst die PHP Dateien in das Unterverzeichnis "web" der Webseite legen und dann mittels Domain der Webseite darauf zugreifen. Also z.B. http://www.domain.de/info.php

Du kannst nicht über die IP darauf zugreifen, da es namebased vhosts sind.


----------



## ryje (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Till,

wie gesagt war die datei info.php nur zum test in dem verzeichniss um das überhaupt mal zu testen. und es ist ja auch nicht so das er nichts anzeigt sondern er gibt mir das was in der php datei drin ist so komplett wieder.

Es ist so der server steht in einem anderen büro(bessere leitung,standort usw) wo es bisher noch keine feste ip gibt. das heißt zur zeit läuft das alles noch über eine dyndns was auch soweit alles funktioniert.

Ich bin ehrlich ich bin was das angeht kein profi sondern versuch das alles etwas besser zu verstehen. 

Noch ein paar angaben vielleicht die was bringen könnten:

der host der eingetragen ist und auch so genommen wird ist *mevtt.ath.cx* und das ist auch der servername im prinzip (bzw hostname ka).

der servername == die dyndns also mevtt.ath.cx

wenn ich dann mevtt.ath.cx:81 aufrufe kommt das ispconfig login. da wir noch keine feste ip haben konnte mein chef die domain 9us.de nicht komplett rüberleiten weil die dyndns nicht akzeptiert wird.

wenn ich nun 9us.de aufrufe geht er auch auf die seite mevtt.ath.cx obwohl ich eigentlich einen webuser angelegt habe der die domain haben sollte.

ich bin hier immoment etwas am verzweifeln.

liebe grüße matthias


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2010)

Dein Problem wird das dyndns und nicht ISPConfig oder das Server setup sein. Denn um die Webseite 9us.de aufrufen zu können, brauchst Du einen DNS A-Record für 9us.de der auf die IP Adresse des Webs verweist und nicht irgendeine Art von Weiterleitung auf den dyndns hostnamen. Da apache bei einer Weiterleitung nicht herausfiden kann, für welche Abfrage der Request ist. Außerdem ist zu beachten das wenn Du einen Server hinter einem Router (also mittels NAT) betreibst, dann muss die IP-Adresse der Webseite die interne IP und die IP im DNS die externe IP sein muß.


----------



## ryje (18. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Außerdem ist zu beachten das wenn Du einen Server hinter einem Router (also mittels NAT) betreibst, dann muss die IP-Adresse der Webseite die interne IP und die IP im DNS die externe IP sein muß.


das check ich nicht ganz so 100%ig. wenn du mir das nur kurz erläutern könntest wär ich dir sehr dankbar.

zu dem rest. also bringt das nichts solang keine fest ip da ist auf die die domain dann geschaltet werden kann seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2010)

> das check ich nicht ganz so 100%ig. wenn du mir das nur kurz  erläutern  könntest wär ich dir sehr dankbar.


Wenn ein Server hinter einem NAT (Network address Translation) router  steht, dann hat das interne Netzwerk eine anderen IP-Adresskreis als das  äußere Netzwerk (Internet). Wenn eine Domain im Internet erreichbar  sein soll, dann müssen die DNS Records immer extrene IP Adressen sein.  Da aber der Server in einem Internet Netz steht, kommen die Anfragen aus  "seiner" Sicht aber auch von einer internen IP, und zwar der des  Routers. Daher muss in den Apache Einstellungen, also der Webseite, eine  interne IP verwendet werden.



> zu dem rest. also bringt das nichts solang keine fest ip da ist  auf die  die domain dann geschaltet werden kann seh ich das richtig?


Jein, das hängt davon ab, was Du machen willst. Sollen die Domains nur  vom internen Netz erreichbar sein, dann schau mal hier:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ess-a-namebased-website-without-a-dns-record/

Ansonsten gibt es auch dyndns Services, bei denen Du mehr als eine  Domain auf die dynamische IP mittels DNS A-Records verweisen kannst.


----------

